# Decalgirl News!



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Just saw this on thier facebook page, very cool!


"Wow - that was hard! We just enabled the matte/satin finish site-wide; all skins can now be upgraded during the order processs to the matte finish. No fingerprints, non-glare and the choice of just about every guy we've shown the prototype iPhone and MacBook skins to!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They are SO responsive to customers.  Love that about them.

Betsy


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Just got my matte skin and LOVE it.  I like both the look and the feel of it.  This may be the skin that stays on for a long time... until I need another one.


----------



## moreta (Jan 7, 2010)

Just got my two DecalGirl skins for my kindle. My kindle is so pretty and cheerful now. Love DecalGirl, their customer service is fantastic!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I really want to switch to a matte skin now too, but it's so hard to choose!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just received my matte skin and LOVE it. I've owned a few dozen different skins for various devices over the last few years and this is by far my favorite. Love the look, love the feel. I'll probably stick with the matte finish from here on out.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine just arrived today, too.... I just put the new skin on my nook, and one on my Zune.... I also got a skin for my husband's iPhone.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I ordered a matte skin for my K2 a couple of weeks ago and love it. Thinking about getting a skin for my cell now.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, SHOOT!! Here I am, all set to order a Library Skin from DecalGirl in glossy after agonizing over to matte or not to matte...when I see this thread which now has me back: matte or not?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Well, SHOOT!! Here I am, all set to order a Library Skin from DecalGirl in glossy after agonizing over to matte or not to matte...when I see this thread which now has me back: matte or not?


I say try the matte. (Have I steered you wrong yet?)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

My Friend, you have not. I am ordering quick before I change my mind (again!)


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't minded the glossy skins, in fact I think I really like them. But then maybe the matte ones are better than I think...hhhhmmmm. What do the matte ones feel like? Textured? Smooth? I'd order a matte one to see, but I have several skins waiting in the wings already! ) But all of these posts sure are making me wonder if i'd like the matte better, or just as well.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I will be happy to write a review with opinions when my skin gets here! I'll even post pics!!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> What do the matte ones feel like? Textured? Smooth?


Mine is smooth. I like the matte because there's absolutely no glare. When I read at night with a nightlight on the K2, it's very nice. I had a hard time finding a skin I loved. I liked a lot of them...but would keep going back and the next day say "naaah". Then I found the one I bought and I absolutely love it.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I will be happy to write a review with opinions when my skin gets here! I'll even post pics!!


Looking forward to that!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The finish of the matte is nearly identical to the Kindle itself. Like the Kindle, it has a slight texture. Not completely smooth like the glossy skins are. I've always been perfectly happy with the skins (minus dealing with glare) but now it's perfect


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

When I put the new matte skin on yesterday, I wasn't sure if I really cared for it.... It looked so _dull_. Then, after putting the matching screensaver on my nook, it really looked nice. Then, when I was reading my nook last night with my MightyBright light, I noticed that there is a slight sheen to the skin. I'm very happy with it now.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

The matte skin gives the Kindle a richer look; I can't explain it well.  The finish is now identical on the Kindle and its screen, which I like.  The feel is smooth but not slippery.  I'll probably only use matte skins from now on.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I still think I am a shiny girl.  Dammit, not only do we have to choose on designs, but now also matte/original.  I just dont have any time to read.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Pushka said:


> I still think I am a shiny girl. Dammit, not only do we have to choose on designs, but now also matte/original. I just dont have any time to read.


What Pushka said.

Are there pics up anywhere for the matte? I'm just about to order another outfit for my K's new sister, to match the tan Piel Frama jacket I've purchased for her.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's hard capturing the matte finish in a photo. To me, it looks just the same as my other one when I take pictures of it. The texture of the matte is pretty much the same as the Kindle itself. There really is no glare at all on it, which I love.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank luvmy.  Is it the same thickness?  And do you think the designs are as crisp and pleasing to the eye in the matte?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'd say they're probably the same thickness at least it feels that way to me. Yes it's just as sharp.

Here's my custom skin in matte finish









here's the same skin with the regular glossy finish









Hard to tell the difference in the pictures.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

luvmy4brats, there you go, flashing again!  I think your combo would look fantastic in any view.  I am working on mine now if only photoshop elements wasnt so dang tricky!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

MAN!!! Who wants to make me some kind of pretty skin like Luvs

Wait! Nevermind...I just ordered my DG Library (IN MATTE) yesterday...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Here's a photo of my matte "Carbon" skin, in a probably vain attempt to give you an idea what it looks like. As others have mentioned, I immediately found that to the touch it felt a lot like the plastic casing on the Kindle itself, which I quite liked.


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i like shiny, after all, i added rhinestones to my skin to make it more shiny....bling is my friend..lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

crca56 said:


> i like shiny, after all, i added rhinestones to my skin to make it more shiny....bling is my friend..lol


Have you posted pictures? I've got to see this! LOL!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

crca56 said:


> i like shiny, after all, i added rhinestones to my skin to make it more shiny....bling is my friend..lol


OOOH! I want to see!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

that carbon skin sure is cool


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

i hope this worked, it's my first try at adding a picture

better than not at all i guess, plus i took the pic with my cell phone. hopefully i'll get better with practice


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

crca56 said:


> i hope this worked, it's my first try at adding a picture
> 
> better than not at all i guess, plus i took the pic with my cell phone. hopefully i'll get better with practice


Now that is really cool! Right up my alley. I wonder why I didn't think of that?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very nice. Love the bling.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Ooooh!!!  PRETTY!!!  I love pink and bling....my fav combination!!!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Great idea! Love the bling!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I found lots of bling brush in that scrapbook site you referred me to cagnes!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I say try the matte. (Have I steered you wrong yet?)


My Cyber-BFF luvmy4brats is my cyber-BFF for good reason: She introduced me to Roarke and Eve....she directed on true to life friend to her Kindle 1...she has 5 starred many of the same books as me on Goodreads....and now: SHE HAS DIRECTED ME TO MATTE SKINS!!!

I just received my Matte Library skins from DecalGirl. I have skinned my K2 and my netbook in it. I really, REALLY like it!!! The matte does have a slight texture which is pleasing to the touch. The glare never bothered me on my Stand Alone skin, NEVER, but...now that I have a matte, I am not missing it at all! The best analogy I can think of is the Kindle Font Hack. I never had any issues with the default font. I just tried the font hack cause it was easy to do and easy to remove if I didn't like it. Well, the difference was AMAZING! You have to see it to understand it. That is kinda like the matte skin. VERY nice!!! And I love the Library design. It is not at all dark like another post said. DecalGirl must have lightened it up for everyone.

Anyhoo, if anyone is on the fence on whether to matte or not to matte: I recommend MATTE!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

<snicker> Told ya so....


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I just received my Matte Library skins from DecalGirl. I have skinned my K2 and my netbook in it.


...and have you added the matching Library screensaver to both your Kindle and your netbook?

Here are the two (light/dark) K2 screensavers I made:

 

...and here's the original artwork (1600x1200) from Vladstudio that was posted on DeviantArt.



EDIT: Found the correct full-size background without the characters.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Luvmy, that is a gorgeous skin!  I've been content w/my original glossy skins but all this talk of the matte ones has convinced me to switch.......


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

I've had my Tree of Books in a matte finish on for about two days now, and I LOVE it!  My husband still has the shiny one on his, and you can tell a huge difference when reading with a book light.  No glare on mine at all, he has to keep moving his light around to make it where the glare doesn't bother him.  I also like the feel better too, it seems more "bookish" to me, if that makes sense.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

911Jason....thank you!  I did download those screensavers before I got my skins.  I LOVE it!!! I also found the wallpaper by searching VladStudio on Google.  I now have that as my wallpaper on my netbook!  Looks great!

I have been having issues with my Speck CandyShell iPhone case and haven't been using it so now I wonder, do I need a library matte skin for my iPhone too?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's hard capturing the matte finish in a photo. To me, it looks just the same as my other one when I take pictures of it. The texture of the matte is pretty much the same as the Kindle itself. There really is no glare at all on it, which I love.


See my recently posted pictures of the DecalGirl Solid State Black in Matte Finish


----------

